# Awkward . . .



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Awkward is the only word I can think of to describe my poor _Miomantis binotata_ boy's attempts at love making. Tonight for the first time I noticed my girl Invoke was calling, so I stuck her in with my studly man mantis Enchant. After several hours of a game of cat and mouse, one in which my lovely lady didn't know she was playing, Enchant finally launched himself at her with all the grace of a frantic pigeon. This wasn't terribly out of the norm as far as male mantises go, but what followed next was cringe worthy.

Somewhere between her short compact body and his overly long one, he had more than a little hard time connecting. There were several times when he almost ended up beneath her while hysterically trying to get his peg into her hole. It wasn't from lack of trying on her part either. She was more than willing to open up, but my poor boy looked like a pretzel trying to bend his lengthy rear while maintaining a perch on her all too short abdomen. :helpsmilie: 

At least persistence seems to be paying off. It looks like he finally managed to suck in enough of his gut to properly hook up.

Let's just hope Invoke doesn't have the mantis version of a sneeze.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2015)

Wordy!


----------



## dmina (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, it is quite comical at times...you just wonder how it happens successfully in the wild? I have had a male jump fly, completely miss her but land right in front of her... I saved his life... she even dropped her spike... I have another male.. that gets on top and just rides the female... like she is a pony... no breeding intentions... just there for the view!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

How adorable!!!!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 19, 2015)

hibiscusmile said:


> Wordy!


Well, just as long as it isn't verbose =p



dmina said:


> Yes, it is quite comical at times...you just wonder how it happens successfully in the wild? I have had a male jump fly, completely miss her but land right in front of her... I saved his life... she even dropped her spike... I have another male.. that gets on top and just rides the female... like she is a pony... no breeding intentions... just there for the view!


Hahaha, I had a couple boys overshoot too. Lucky for them the girls didn't chow down and they were able to run back and get on properly. It is always interesting to see the different temperaments amongst individuals. Some girls don't mind if boys hang out on them for days on end, while other females are quick to give dirty looks. I had one creo female who was all business. Anytime the male would adjust a foot or move even a little she would turn around and give him death glares. Within several minutes of him disconnecting, she began flicking him roughly with her wings in short bursts until he got the hint and moved his rear off of her.



[email protected] said:


> How adorable!!!!


They did make for a pretty cute couple.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 20, 2015)

Funny story, and the mantis sneeze had me rolling  

Gives a new perspective to mantis decapitation - perhaps the females are allowing the males not to have to live with their shame. Nice touch with the "privacy" shot of your two mantises in copulation. Best of luck with the ooths.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 20, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Funny story, and the mantis sneeze had me rolling
> 
> Gives a new perspective to mantis decapitation - perhaps the females are allowing the males not to have to live with their shame. Nice touch with the "privacy" shot of your two mantises in copulation. Best of luck with the ooths.


They insisted I keep the photos tasteful with how easy it is for dirty pictures to end up on the net for all time. :stuart: 

I just peeked in at my girl and noticed she has decided to do the ootheca diet and return to her skinny mini self. Trying to find her ooth should be fun . . .


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 20, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> They insisted I keep the photos tasteful with how easy it is for dirty pictures to end up on the net for all time. :stuart:
> 
> I just peeked in at my girl and noticed she has decided to do the ootheca diet and return to her skinny mini self. Trying to find her ooth should be fun . . .


You managed to keep their integrity intact, and more photos from the net.





My girl was good at the diet but ready for her food the next day. It is amazing how long it usually takes to find a ooth even in a small habitat, if you have a larger one I feel for you.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 21, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> You managed to keep their integrity intact, and more photos from the net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't tell Invoke I might of snuck a few more risque shots for Enchant's private collection. he hides his stash under the third lowest leaf of his favorite plant. :shifty: 

It wasn't that huge of cage, just one of the net cubes, but I have one of the exo terra hanging plants in there, so there are lots of hiding spots for such a tiny ootheca. Luckily, I spotted it immediately upon pulling the plant out. The light was just right that it cast a shadow through the backside of the leaf it was on.


----------



## dmina (Jan 21, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Just don't tell Invoke I might of snuck a few more risque shots for Enchant's private collection. he hides his stash under the third lowest leaf of his favorite plant. :shifty:






too funny...

Glad you were able to find the ooth..they are small!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 21, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Just don't tell Invoke I might of snuck a few more risque shots for Enchant's private collection. he hides his stash under the third lowest leaf of his favorite plant. :shifty:
> 
> It wasn't that huge of cage, just one of the net cubes, but I have one of the exo terra hanging plants in there, so there are lots of hiding spots for such a tiny ootheca. Luckily, I spotted it immediately upon pulling the plant out. The light was just right that it cast a shadow through the backside of the leaf it was on.


Nice, a true advantage of a digital camera. Lets just hope no one else finds out about Enchant's collection  

Glad it was easy to find, nothing worse than trying to find the needle in a hay stack.


----------



## SkittishMale (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a male T. sinensis eagerly jump onto the female and landed backwards, puncturing a hole in her abdomen and another case of a male starting to chew on her prothorax for some reason. I guess it's not always the female that's the threat during a pairing. Unless I didn't feed the males enough prior to putting them together.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 2, 2015)

SkittishMale said:


> I had a male T. sinensis eagerly jump onto the female and landed backwards, puncturing a hole in her abdomen and another case of a male starting to chew on her prothorax for some reason. I guess it's not always the female that's the threat during a pairing. Unless I didn't feed the males enough prior to putting them together.


Every once and a while someone will post something about a male attacking or even eating a girl. Luckily I haven't had that issue with any of my boys.



dmina said:


> I have had a male jump fly, completely miss her but land right in front of her... I saved his life... she even dropped her spike...


Hahaha I was suddenly reminded of this conversation the other night. I paired my second boy and girl and he managed to overshoot and land right in front of her. The little stinker was lucky she wasn't interested, because I wasn't paying close attention and she wasn't eating anything at the time so it wasn't like her claws were busy. All of a sudden I looked over and there he was sitting right in front of her, frozen, with this petrified what do I do now look on his face. I ended up going over and turning the cage slightly and blowing a puff of air to get them both moving slightly and he made his frantic move to clamber over her head and then turn around into position. The females of this species seem pretty placid. Both of my girls were super chill regardless how bumbling their mates have been.


----------



## SkittishMale (Feb 2, 2015)

My females are quite placed too, even after being pierced by the male. Does anyone know why the female sometimes doesn't open up for him so he can penetrate? and what can be done to encourage her too?


----------

